# ISTANBUL | Istanbul IFC Ziraat Towers | 219m | 46 fl | 194m | 40 fl | T/O



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Ziraat Bank Towers*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 46 fl & 40 fl 
*ARCHITECT:* Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates (KPF)

International architecture firm Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates (KPF) has shared its design for a new headquarters for Turkey’s largest and oldest financial institution, Ziraat Bank, in a modern, suburban district of Istanbul.

The two-tower, over 400,000m2 Ziraat Bank headquarters will be the centre‐piece of the new Istanbul International Financial Centre (IIFF), exemplifying Istanbul’s status as a global financial centre and Ziraat Bank's position as the country’s leading bank. The new complex, designed in association with locally‐ based architects A Tasarim Mimarlik and planned in tandem with KKS, will reflect the corporate image of financial service buildings currently emerging across the globe, whilst taking inspiration from its rich architectural context.

Drawing on the cultural heritage of Turkey and its great buildings over the course of history, the silhouette of the structure will create a significant architectural presence, distinguishing the new headquarters from its immediate neighbours within the future masterplan. The form of the building and its facade adopts motifs, geometrical patterns and symbols of the Ottoman Empire, including the Ottoman symbol of the Tugra; the seal of the Sultan. The Tugra symbol is prevalent throughout the design.

The podium is designed as a plinth for the towers, organising the interior and exterior spaces to create vibrant and dynamic public realm around the buildings. The towers, of 46 storeys and 40 storeys respectively, will rise from the podium, progressively becoming more transparent as they reach towards the sky. Facades and interior materials are inspired by their locality, combining high quality glass and metal frames to accentuate the building’s geometry.

KPF Managing Principal, Paul Katz commented, “With the support and encouragement of a visionary client, we have designed a modern financial service, high rise which is inspired by the intricacies of Istanbul’s incredible cultural, urban, and historical legacy.”


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

More details:

http://www.arup.com/Projects/Ziraat_Bank_HQ.aspx



> *Ovierview*
> 
> 
> Two towers which are 46 and 40 storeys high.
> ...


----------



## BlackSeaArmada (Feb 12, 2014)

will be part of *Istanbul International Finance Center ( IIFC ) *:cheers:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://foursquare.com/onder_unal


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://foursquare.com/murat_mert16


----------



## JeddahKingdomTower (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow

The Istanbul International Financial District ( IIFC ) 

:cheers:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://foursquare.com/user/74806805


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

awesome! That site is really huge. 
These towers look pretty good and the base is truly amazing.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://irs3.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/36601296_NiJ4X6iyJzIkeXNPm4C4JSfQz9zBbnxNQ9x-eIKFsco.jpg









https://irs3.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/36601296_VwY8LnbhPsgW69yu5yh1S70iX2si_KeBgmU-Ni1CZ88.jpg


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/erguinsaat?fref=photo


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844#gallery-1-4


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.linkedin.com/in/tayfun-develioğlu-4a6a2211b


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by Ibrahim Karaman:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/en-US/air-views-of-the-projects?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/en-US/air-views-of-the-projects?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/en-US/air-views-of-the-projects?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/en-US/air-views-of-the-projects?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Emlak Konut


Emlak Konut GYO




www.emlakkonut.com.tr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr824/osmanozer1_20200428_112047.jpg


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

huge project, thanks for posting


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

By MuhannedM. at Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Ziraat Bankası | ATAŞEHİR | 46fl...


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

__





AYGÜN ALÜMİNYUM (@aygun_aluminium) • Instagram photos and videos







www.instagram.com


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Photograph taken yesterday.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

gorgeous


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)




----------



## FatihSahin (Feb 18, 2012)

I little difference in hight would have been much better. Somehow in Turkey we see too many twins. 
I live around this area, the project looks nice, location is nice. I am patiently waiting for the project to be finished.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

FatihSahin said:


> I little difference in hight would have been much better. Somehow in Turkey we see too many twins.
> I live around this area, the project looks nice, location is nice. I am patiently waiting for the project to be finished.


You should take some pictures to share on SSC if you have the opportunity!


----------



## FatihSahin (Feb 18, 2012)

A Chicagoan said:


> You should take some pictures to share on SSC if you have the opportunity!


At the moment due my job I am for few months abroad but as soon as I am back, will take some pictures for sure!


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

*Bank’s New Headquarters in Istanbul Tops Out*




> 28 June 2021 | Istanbul, Turkey





> The Ziraat Bank Headquarters in Istanbul has topped out at 219 meters. The development in the new Istanbul International Financial Centre (IIFF) extends to more than 350,000 square meters and incorporates the bank’s headquarters with commercial office space, ground floor retail, and below grade parking.
> 
> The curving profile of the towers, viewed together with the podium, allude to a traditional Ottoman calligraphic signature, the Tughra. The office towers, which rise to 40 and 46 stories, include prayer rooms, naturally ventilated areas, and planted balcony break out spaces. Double-height atria create different working environments that encourage social interaction across floors.
> 
> ...





Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat – CTBUH


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

From this past month of July. Source Emlak Konut


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

more chalice shape buildings


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

what awesome boom in Istanbul


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

From this past month of January. Source Emlak Konut

At the center.









On the right.


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Construction status from yesterday. Source.


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

DSC_0101 by Berke*, on Flickr


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Source.


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Source. Cladding all but completed.


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Source.


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

All but completed. Seen on the right. Source.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

ISTANBUL | Central Bank of the Republic of Turkey (CBRT)...


but, fortunately, skyscrapercity is liberated in china :love: :giggle:




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Two towers at the center. Source.


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Current photograph. Taken by "Emre1979". Source.


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Seen on the right. Source.


----------

